# Opinions please guys! Type R EP3



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

So I've been looking for a few weeks at EP3 Type R's, and have found some that have caught my eye, but nothing that's made me say "That's my car right there". Either too expensive, wrong colour, too high a mileage etc.

But today, I believe I have found "the one". It's a 2004 (facelift) with FSH, Night Hawk Black, 33000 miles, and from the pictures it looks perfect. The seller, who bought the car brand new, has told me there's one tiny dent on the car, and light scuffing on two wheels, but inside, it's pristine. He's got a folder full of every possible piece of paper work for the car, receipts, original invoice, even all of the receipts for the petrol station visits in the running in period, and the MPG for each fill written on them, to show he wasn't ragging it when running in.

He's asking £5500 for it, which I think is a bargain!

What do you guys think?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Sounds a very good car, im still searching for one in cosmic grey with low mileage, but most seem to be in the top 70k margin, i posted a thread on here asking about the EP3 and got nothing but positive comments, what does appeal to me is that it has a timing chain istead of a belt, like my bmw coupe.

FSH an 1 owner, you cant get any better than that mate


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I do like the cosmic grey! I want black though, cant beat a shiny black car!

Yeah there are some out there with higher mileage than this, for 6-7k. Sounds like a decent bloke aswell, sound like the car has been his pride and joy from new!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 52 plate 2002 EP3 in satin silver, A/C model, FHSH with 73k on the clock and when I come to sell later on this year I'm hoping for £4000-£4500 depending on tax/MOT/tyres.

As long as they have full history, and don't show signs of abuse then in all fairness the mileage wont really be an issue. I know of some with 160k on the clock still running like new.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice buy to me then! I'm so excited! Hope its not too good to be true!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great cars, had a supercharged one and it was nuts! Get on civic type r owners club and check the for sale section and its great for advice too in amongst the usual trolls

http://www.civictype-r.co.uk/forum/index.php?sid=92a441876c9d2419211a0f0790a81ddd


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds perfect mate. Try him at 5k you never know. They are great cars, and should be going long after the Italian and French derivatives have gone to an electronic grave.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That sounds about right, when I was looking to replace the Puma I considered a CTR but all the decent ones (as it seems with most cars) miles away from here.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, this ones miles away from me, but I want it (depending on inspection of course)

Its due for a service soon, he said we can talk about working something out on the cost of the service. And I'm gonna get the little dent removed and the wheels refurbished, couple of haggling points there!

Meant to be going to see it Saturday but the weather forecast isn't looking too good is it! Just hope noone else gets there before I do!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Really depends on inspection, for the stats it sounds worth the money, but you'll know when you see it, I've been to see many cars that had the perfect advert, got there and been very unimpressed


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check he's had the valve clearances done. Not essential but they will need doing at some point and it's probably £100 at your local stealership. They need the engine stone cold too, so will need to be left there over night or all day.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Not at 33000 miles surely?


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Isn't the valve clearance check every 50000? I can get the valve clearances done by a mechanic friend of mine, or do it myself.

He sounds like a nice genuine guy, told me the bad points about it. Just hope I can get up there before someone else snatches it! Hmmm maybe a little placeholder... I dunno


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I tend to go by age with things if the mileage is below average. Plus I couldn't actually remember the mileage and cba to scroll up and look lol.

It didn't take me an hour to do mine though.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

heres my old CTR




























It was 248 bhp NA :driver:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

You have a diff in that ongoing?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I mean one with a limited amount of slip of course lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

tangledmonkey said:


> Well, this ones miles away from me, but I want it (depending on inspection of course)
> 
> Its due for a service soon, he said we can talk about working something out on the cost of the service. And I'm gonna get the little dent removed and the wheels refurbished, couple of haggling points there!
> 
> Meant to be going to see it Saturday but the weather forecast isn't looking too good is it! Just hope noone else gets there before I do!


While I was looking the Anni came up very close by so went for that, otherwise I think a CTR would've been a high contender. OH had a NHB one about a year after they came out, fantastic motor :thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd love one. My brother had a silver one and it was stunning. So much so I'm buying one once my insurance goes down a bit.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm definately 100% getting one, I just need to find the right one. And this might be it! Going to try my best to get up there on Saturday!

Does anyone know if the high speed trains going North/South get cancelled when a single snowflake falls? Really annoys me how this country comes to a standstill when it snows!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

durmz said:


> I mean one with a limited amount of slip of course lol


Yeah it was fitted with a quaife LSD, which made it feel so much better to drive


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

danga200 said:


> I have a 52 plate 2002 EP3 in satin silver, A/C model, FHSH with 73k on the clock and when I come to sell later on this year I'm hoping for £4000-£4500 depending on tax/MOT/tyres.
> 
> As long as they have full history, and don't show signs of abuse then in all fairness the mileage wont really be an issue. I know of some with 160k on the clock still running like new.


I'll be honest i don't think there was a day when I didnt kick the crap out of mine (after all thats what vtecs for) but as long as you look after them ie regular services and allowing the engine to warm up and cool down before driving they are a great car, in the 3 years I owned mine all I had to replace that broke was the alternator and the top pulley, everything else was to make it handle better and go faster :thumb:

I let mine go with 136k on the clock and still picked up just under £4000 for it


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ongoing said:


> I'll be honest i don't think there was a day when I didnt kick the crap out of mine (after all thats what vtecs for) but as long as you look after them ie regular services and allowing the engine to warm up and cool down before driving they are a great car, in the 3 years I owned mine all I had to replace that broke was the alternator and the top pulley, everything else was to make it handle better and go faster :thumb:
> 
> I let mine go with 136k on the clock and still picked up just under £4000 for it


Yeah that's it, it's always ready for a punch up. Like Clarkson said, it's like a little yappy dog that's always excited.
Don't get me wrong, I very rarely drive it like I stole it but seriously, what other hot hatch wants you to change gear at 8500rpm. :lol:

Mines had a few alarm issues when i first got it and I recently changed the air con condenser and battery as the cold weather killed it.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

If you go and see Guy at CPL and get him to remap it with Hondata you can get Vtec to kick in at 7500 RPM :car::doublesho


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ongoing said:


> If you go and see Guy at CPL and get him to remap it with Hondata you can get Vtec to kick in at 7500 RPM :car::doublesho


It would come in later than standard at 7500.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

With a K100/Kpro most people have Vtec lowered to 4800-5000rpm.

I wouldn't trust CPL either, I've heard they just search for big power rather than safety at the same time. But then again, you will get horror stories wherever you go.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats typical cost of sourcing and mapping a kpro on an ep3


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a 2004 EP3 NHB Type R which I sold a couple of years ago with 42,000 miles on the clock for £6000 (trade in). The garage sold it in 6 days later for £6,995, so price sounds about right. Have you done a Parkers Car price guide on it? They're good for getting a feel for the price, only costs £3.95 or so.

I'd also get an AA or RAC check done. Honda mechanicals are well known for being bomb proof, mine certainly was as it never missed a beat, but I always err on the side of caution.

All I'd say is you'll never regret it. I still miss that engine to this day. I guarantee it'll put a smile on your face every time the VTEC kicks in :devil:

Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

durmz said:


> Whats typical cost of sourcing and mapping a kpro on an ep3


Hondata have just dropped the price of Kpro/K100 so its a lot cheaper than it was. Have a look on CPL's site for current prices or give TDI North a shout.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm going to see how things are in the morning, but if they are how they are now and no worse, I'm going to go. Unless anyone in between London and Leeds tells me about and problems on the major routes. Anyone around these areas?



Ongoing said:


> If you go and see Guy at CPL and get him to remap it with Hondata you can get Vtec to kick in at 7500 RPM :car::doublesho


Isn't standard 5500-6000?



Kerrcentral said:


> I had a 2004 EP3 NHB Type R which I sold a couple of years ago with 42,000 miles on the clock for £6000 (trade in). The garage sold it in 6 days later for £6,995, so price sounds about right. Have you done a Parkers Car price guide on it? They're good for getting a feel for the price, only costs £3.95 or so.
> 
> I'd also get an AA or RAC check done. Honda mechanicals are well known for being bomb proof, mine certainly was as it never missed a beat, but I always err on the side of caution.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of that mate, appreciated. What do the aa or rac checks consist of then?



danga200 said:


> With a K100/Kpro most people have Vtec lowered to 4800-5000rpm.
> 
> I wouldn't trust CPL either, I've heard they just search for big power rather than safety at the same time. But then again, you will get horror stories wherever you go.


Is it worth getting it mapped? I think I'm going to go for the FRSU at least

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

tangledmonkey said:


> Is it worth getting it mapped? I think I'm going to go for the FRSU at least
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Personally I concentrated on handling and stopping first which made a huge difference and the car a lot more fun to drive. Once I was happy with that I upped the power and made it even more fun.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> It would come in later than standard at 7500.


Ha ive been out of it so long Ive forgot were it kicked in just pulled out my p/work and it came in 4k :wall:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

danga200 said:


> With a K100/Kpro most people have Vtec lowered to 4800-5000rpm.
> 
> I wouldn't trust CPL either, I've heard they just search for big power rather than safety at the same time. But then again, you will get horror stories wherever you go.


I heard the horror stories to but I knew a few people who had been there and never had a problem, but they do hunt for big power but he advise me on the best way to get it and also what i would need to stop it.

I spent more £ on the handleing and brakes than the engine which made it more fun to drive


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

tangledmonkey said:


> Thanks for all of that mate, appreciated. What do the aa or rac checks consist of then?


You're welcome mate.

The inspections aren't cheap, if you're an AA member a full comprehensive check (some 206 checks) will cost £179 and £199 if you're not :doublesho. I did it as I figured the cost of something going wrong on the car would be more expensive than the initial outlay. So far I've had 2.5 years of trouble free motoring.

Check the link http://www.theaa.com/vehicle-inspections/index.html#tabview=tab2


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, didn't have time to book an AA check, and they only do them during the week.

Ended up buying it! Wow, what a lovely car to drive! Was really clean when I left the guys house, 200 miles down the M1 later and it's a different story!

We stopped half way and I had to take pictures lol!










And one alongside my focus which my friend drove back for me










All in all very pleased with my purchase. Couple of little things need doing, not necessities but I want it spot on. Little tint dent needs sorting out, and gonna get the wheels refurbished and done in anthracite. Also one of the speakers is blown. But apart from that it's perfect! Needs a good detail mind, but the guys kept great care of it.

Just from my drive home, I don't feel the need to get it remapped or anything to make than animal any faster! It may not be the fastest car on the road, but going from my 1.8 diesel focus, this thing is like a rocket! Especially in VTEC! Wow, that made me need fresh undies Haha.

Going to give her a quick clean in the morning and will do a write up! Looking forward to getting to know the car!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks nice mate seems like a good buy,don't blame you travelling for it i'd go as far as i have to for the right motor,and i have done


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like a nice one. Look forward to seeing some photos in daylight.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Will take some this afternoon. Just had to pop to morrisons and the focus had no diesel so took the type r and it handles lovely in the snow! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

A few snowy pics





































Can't wait to clean it! Girlfriend still hasn't come around to liking it though lol, all in good time!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

And you can't really see it too good here but here's the little dent on the offside rear quarter










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice little purchase. Just make sure you check the oil on a regular basis, some can use them up a lot and others (like mine) don't even need tops ups between servicing.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I will be sure to make sure the oil is topped up and changed regularly. The guy I bought the car from used to work for Honda at the factory in Swindon, and apparently if they weren't run in properly, they burn oil. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looks great mate, just looking at one myself, just need to get a buyer for my pug 205cti, how much did you end up giving for it, if you dont mind.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ended up paying £5400, was up for £5500 so only £100 off. I'm not disappointed with that though, as I think that's a good price for the car with only 32k on the clock. I know there's a few bits that aren't perfect, that could be left as they are, but I'm going to get them done as I'm sure most of you guys would. 

Just gutted that the first 'proper' day I've got it, the weathers too crap to go and enjoy it! I do love sledging though so it's not all bad 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Only just found out the EP3 only has 4 seats, only because the girlfriend told me lol!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, and they can't tow anything either lol.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Still £5400 is a good price all things considering, 1 owner and low mileage.Bargain


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow - your driveway is a bridge!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh well, I've never towed anything in my driving life so that's no biggie. Wouldn't bloody tow anything with my new baby anyway lol! 

And yes the driveway is indeed a bridge, we've got two big ponds, well, one big one, and the tunnel goes right the way under! Not fun crawling through it looking for a leak though I can tell you that lol! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Just been around it and had a good proper look at everything. I must say I am very impressed! Very tidy car. Terrible marring though, but I'm glad it had to be honest lol, gives me a challenge! 

Absolutely can not wait to clean it lol! Bring on the weekend! I'll do my first write up with plenty of pics too! Exciting 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

